# Groupie accidentally sleeps with bass player



## bassguitarman

On behalf of the bass players of the world, I'm officially offended:


----------



## reeltimer

Lmao

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poohbear

Love it. Cold up there.


----------



## Rawpower

Dang! I wonder how she feels about the keyboardist !LOL


----------



## surfspeck

Hell bass players get paid more per note than any of the other musicians, I think that makes them pretty darn important...lol!


----------



## manchild

what about the guy who plays the cow bell?


----------



## rockportfulton

tambourine guys get no respect !


----------

